# Heart worm/parisites in winter



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

i stopped in to a new vet clinic to see if I might want to bring Amberleah there, We were talking about she still needs her rabies and they asked if she has had heart worm test I said yes and she has been on Revolution and is due now, they said they don't use Revolution. They use advantage and I said she doesn't need it in winter, they said yes they do and it covers parities too that they can get all winter. So I said OK can you give me some they said they have to give her heart worm test first. I said she just had one and I said call over to old vet get records. Since they are changing her to new medication they have to do new test. I think I am not going back yet. Does she need it in winter?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I was told no for me it goes by your location


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I plan to give it year round for now. Every 45 days. 
I use Interceptor since unlike a lot of other brands they have several versions including the one I get for dogs 2-10 pounds. I hate giving them something that is for Up to 25 pounds. That is too much medication for 3 pound dogs.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

OK Ill give it to her, But makes me upset she needs another test.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> OK Ill give it to her, But makes me upset she needs another test.


I really don't think you need to do it Theresa I would wait for others to chime in I wouldn't want to put that many chemicals on her, they may just be after your mone.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally I do NOT use heartworm year round. Once there is a frost, there are no mosquitos. No mosquitos = No heartworm. As for other parasites? The chances of her picking up worms is pretty remote. 

I give heartworm every 45 days from spring thru fall. I take a break in the winter. I have a heartworm blood test done in the spring at his physical and I also have a complete blood panel drawn at the same time to monitor any changes. I keep my vet happy by making sure he sees Brody at least once a year, but I do take a break from insecticides in the winter.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am from Illinois, and I do not give heartworm prevention in the winter. No mosquitos, no heartworm. Vets like to give it year round, but I like to give them a break from the chemicals in the winter. I also, get blood work in the spring, while I get the heartworm test. My dogs are not around alot of dogs, and stay mainly in my year. Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I am from Illinois, and I do not give heartworm prevention in the winter. No mosquitos, no heartworm. Vets like to give it year round, but I like to give them a break from the chemicals in the winter. I also, get blood work in the spring, while I get the heartworm test. My dogs are not around alot of dogs, and stay mainly in my year. Sue


See I am in Michigan, and I never gave my Pomeranian in winter, this vet insisted because she says they see at least 4 times a month in winter parasites. I just didn't feel like they are going to be Amberleah next vet. I used to go to a vet about 45 from here and loved her, she had a still birth and closed practice down awhile, but she is back I think I will go there.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will not give it year round after this winter. Eden came to us at 8 months (and in muggy September) having never had any. The other two just started it last spring. I feel better that I get the 2-10 pound variety and only give every 45 days. They will all get it for now and all will be tested in the Spring. Then, I will stop at frost and start at Spring for all.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The biggest concern in not giving it year-round is the fact that should your pet come down with heartworm; the preventatives' companies will not honor their guarantee and pay for treatment UNLESS you were giving it year-round. But I don't really know how they could prove it either way, as long as you bought the preventative regularly... Also, some vets have a different protocol if you use it year-round; such as, only having to test every 3 years (instead of every spring.)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> The biggest concern in not giving it year-round is the fact that should your pet come down with heartworm; the preventatives' companies will not honor their guarantee and pay for treatment UNLESS you were giving it year-round. But I don't really know how they could prove it either way, as long as you bought the preventative regularly... Also, some vets have a different protocol if you use it year-round; such as, only having to test every 3 years (instead of every spring.)


That vet's office told me that they will not cover her if she gets it in between.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont give in winter also i dont like putting chemicals when as said when it freezes the mosquitos leave


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Theresa don't worry about them honoring it, if you have the box buy some from your vet your golden and they will stand by it.

They don't need to know WHERE you buy it show them a box and receipt and your fine, so my vet told me.


----------

